# comment reactiver les extensions?



## jules_from_lille (21 Octobre 2005)

salut,en fait je viens de restaurer mon disque dur grace au disque de demarrage....et qd je redemarre l ordi tt marche jusqu au moment ou il me demande de desactiver les extensions...ce que je fais bien sur ...mais comment reactiver les extensions...maintenant..? merci d avance


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Octobre 2005)

Il faut aller dans Pomme / Tableau de bord / Gestionnaire d'extension et l&#224; tu actives celles qui t'int&#233;rressent.


----------



## averell (21 Octobre 2005)

jules_from_lille a dit:
			
		

> salut,en fait je viens de restaurer mon disque dur grace au disque de demarrage....et qd je redemarre l ordi tt marche jusqu au moment ou il me demande de desactiver les extensions...ce que je fais bien sur ...mais comment reactiver les extensions...maintenant..? merci d avance



Question : pour quelle raison l'OS te demande-t-il de désactiver les extensions ?  

Et quand tu as utilisé le Gestionnaire d'extensions, tu dois évidemment redémarrer pour que cela prenne effet (les extensions étant activées au démarrage).


----------

